Ask HN: Which IoT gadgets do you use in your AirBNB rentals? - baus
======
win_ini
Cabin in Tahoe, about 3 hours from my full time home, so I have interest in
automating. It is off utilities network - septic well... Even needed a cell
booster to get a cell signal indoors.

Some devices I've tried:

Sensi thermostat Wink spotter (no longer available) Dahua security cam

Lockitron was hopefully going to be used for access, but it didn't work out.

I've considered adding a tablet for guests to lookup instructions for the
house.

I have an "EKM metering" (ekmmetering.com) gas meter that can (at some point)
be connected to a pulse counter - they have a device that can tie your
electric, water, and gas usage into a graph on the net (and they have an API).

Tried a wemo light switch - it sucks.

I have an Ambient Weather station that feeds current weather stats to weather
underground.

~~~
goodJobWalrus
Why lockitron didn't work out?

